# Campaign Wiki



## Thanatos (Aug 10, 2006)

Has anyone actually set up a Wiki for their website/campaign site?

Was it a success/failure? Just too much trouble?

I'm going to be doing an online campaign and really need to keep all the approved documentation online vs. trying to distribute it out to the players and I thought this might be a way to do it.

But I wanted some opinions/examples if anyone has a site for me to peruse.

Thanks.


----------



## XCorvis (Aug 10, 2006)

I am working on a DM-only personal wiki right now, for my campaign, but I might post a player's version. I'm just using a tiddlywiki variant, so I can't edit it online.

Check out the last PDF on this page: http://www.treasuretables.org/downloads
It's a compilation of a couple of articles on using wikis for GMing.


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks alot, I will check that out.

The Wiki I liked was Tikiwiki -- it had alot of features, including group permissions so I can set up a DM section that only I can get into.

I'll check out Tiddlywiki.


----------



## Edheldur (Aug 10, 2006)

I've got one in schtuff.com, but so far my players have ignored it. Still, I think they're great to manage a campaign setting and all its relevant information.


----------



## schporto (Aug 10, 2006)

I would recommend keeping one.  I had a campaign website - which I should've done as a wiki.  I let it lapse.  Soon after that folks started asking.  Nobody had read the website, but suddenly they wanted to know.
Funny how life works like that.
-cpd


----------



## DMFTodd (Aug 10, 2006)

I've got one on schtuff:


Way easier to maintain than anything else. With some prodding, even the players have contributed a bit. Easy to navigate, instantly updated and always available to the players, wiki's the way to go.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm also using a "tiddlywiki" - works like a wiki locally for one user, but can't be edited by anyone online. So, it's not as "collabrative" as a full blown wiki, but it's really easy to maintain, since it's all in one file. Organization is a breeze with tags, and creating links between sections is really simple.

Click the link in my sig to see.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 10, 2006)

Another vote for tiddlywiki.  I have also set up a pbwiki to let my players contribute, but like everyone else has said, the players have ignored it.  Here's my campaign site (not as cool as Sir Brennen's but he got me rolling on customizing it.  Thanks, SB!)

http://home.comcast.net/~jim.ade/ilium/HeirsOfEmpire.html


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 10, 2006)

I'd like to have something for my players to contribute with...I have at least 2 out of the 3 that would for sure.

Thanks for all your examples -- they have been very helpful.

What did you two (Brennen and Ilium) use to theme up your wiki sites? 

Seems like this might have some merit as an idea afterall.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 10, 2006)

You can add and edit CSS style info to the wiki.  I also did a little direct hacking on the HTML and JavaScript that makes the whole thing work, but not much.  There are groups you can subscribe to with a very helpful and friendly community of users and developers.  If you have any specific questions I'll be glad to help if I can.


----------



## BluWolf (Aug 10, 2006)

I have started creating 2. One for my homebrew of 20 years and another one for a very short lived Realms group here in Florida. 

Since I am not actively gaming right now, they are not getting much use or update. For the short time I was working on them I saw a substantial benefit in managing a campaign world with one.

I used PB Wiki. Links in my sig

Sir Brennen, I don't know how you did it on yours but that campaign world wiki you have is VERY professional looking. Very impressive. Good work.


----------



## reanjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Most of my players are technilogically impaired (read: do not have internet).  My Wiki is primarily for DM use, but I also have a special tag I use to make sensitive info not immediately visible so if players do go on there, it's not a big deal.  I have one player who reads stuff pretty often.  No one adds to it.

Wikis are phenomenal to just jot down ideas, though.  I used to use a blog for it, but that just didn't work out for me.  Kept getting disorganized.  I personally use MediaWiki.  You can't really go wrong with the software Wikipedia uses...


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 11, 2006)

We find message boards are the thing to have.  We are able to cover a lot of things on our groups message boards.  For our past campaign which was a homebrew, we did use a Wiki for campaign world information.  The DM (Crothian) had tons of information tucked away in notebooks.  We convinced him (more I, I guess) to put some of that in a Wiki so we could all see it and have a place to reference it.  I think it worked out well.

We used MediaWiki for the wiki software.


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 11, 2006)

I do have a forum -- I am a proud owner of vBulletin and have used it since the beginning. We find the forum is helpful for discussions, but stickys at the top eventually clutter it too much. It's not as helpful for static pages, unless you use a single stickied post and edit it with links...so with that, I was thinking a Wiki would probably be a better way to go.

Plus, one of my players tends to write session notes from his own, unique perspective and I thought that would be an awesome way for him to keep a 'journal'.

I'll check out Mediawiki.

I looked at pbwiki and it looks really cool, but I have my own domain and don't really want someone else to host my wiki.


----------



## takyris (Aug 11, 2006)

I've had a wiki for several of the major campaigns I've run. Some of my players set the first couple up for me -- a nice benefit of playing with computer geeks. 

It's definitely handy. I just started one for the pbem campaign I'm running right now. There's not much in it at the moment, but for the very little it's worth, here's the link:

http://hylania.schtuff.com/home

(Really, almost nothing in it -- some very nice organization of the weapons I came up with for the game, and nothing else. If you look at what I'm doing with weapons and assume that I'll be doing that with characters and places and such over the next few weeks, it might give you some sense of how I use it. Lots of searches, basically.)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 11, 2006)

I've been playing around with TiddlyWiki for awhile now for my own homebrew campaign and I think its a great tool for campaign setting notes and such.

Ilium and Sir Brennen, I love how your TiddlyWiki's look!  How to I make mine have different colors and fonts than the default TiddlyWiki?  I'm an html novice and know next to nothing about stylesheets and CSS.

If either of you would be willing to provide some help or insight, I can be reached by e-mail at ToricArthendain at gmail dot com.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow. Thanks for all the compliments on my TiddlyWiki. Just like Ilium, I did most of the changes directly in the TW's StyleSheet tiddler, with a little behind the scenes hacking. It took a lot of tweaking, and I'm considering doing some more.

I've also made use of a number of plugins for TW to get different functionality for the page (and created my own to encrypt the email address link.)

*Toric* - If you (or anyone else) want to take a look at the code I used for the page, click the 'contents' link on the right hand side of the page, select "[system]" in the listbox, then scroll down and take a look at the tiddlers "Stylesheet", "PageTemplate" and "ViewTemplate" to see how I did everything. I'd be glad to help with any questions.

*Thanatos* - I forgot that there is a Mediawiki site which I've been contributing to recently that has a number of campaigns on it, as well as other projects (the SRD, plus Homebrews of Races, Classes, Monsters, etc.) Some are well done, some are not so well done. You can check it out * here.* (My *User Page* on that site was also designed with a lot of CSS. I go by Oneiros there.) I forgot about it because for some reason I'm having problems accessing it from work lately.

In summary - if you think there will be significant discussion and contribution by your players, go with a full-blown wiki like MediaWiki (pbwiki has too many ads and not enough flexibility for my tastes). If you just want an easy, self-referencing way to present your campaign, go with TiddlyWiki. You could have one TW for your players, and a DM-only one for notes and the like! I actually use a separate TW as a player at the table to take notes and track my resources.

(*Note:* All links in this post, including sig, look best in Firefox      )


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes, your style is really great.

I played around with Mediawiki and its pretty full featured. -- But I think that my players might have a bit of trouble getting into it.

I downloaded Tiddlywiki and phptiddlywiki. One that only I can edit for campaign information and to use as a DM wiki and the other which the players can use for themselves...and I'll link them back and forth for ease of navigation. I playd around with that today and they work the same and will seem seamless to my players.

Thanks so much, this has all been so helpful. I'll post a link once I get them set up and a little info in them.


----------



## Mavrik (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi

We use www.jot.com  not the most attractive wiki, but really easy to use and intuitive, we run about 4 campaigns on it and it works really well

Mav


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Aug 25, 2006)

I looked at MediaWiki but decided it was overkill.  TiddlyWiki on the other hand I picked up two nights ago and have experimented with, and I've got to say I really like it.  Makes a nice updateable notepad to collect all my homebrew stuff and the interface is intuitive.  A lot easier than trying to put it all straight into PagePlus from my notebooks even with an outline.


----------



## SkidAce (Aug 28, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> In summary - if you think there will be significant discussion and contribution by your players, go with a full-blown wiki like MediaWiki (pbwiki has too many ads and not enough flexibility for my tastes). If you just want an easy, self-referencing way to present your campaign, go with TiddlyWiki. You could have one TW for your players, and a DM-only one for notes and the like! I actually use a separate TW as a player at the table to take notes and track my resources.
> 
> (*Note:* All links in this post, including sig, look best in Firefox      )





More thanks and lots of genuflecting....I use a combo of word/excel/access because they do different things.  I have just spent ALL sunday setting up the TW for my campaign and many page hits to your site to view the code.

This is going to be fun...thanks, this is what I have been loooking for, for a while.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, I decided Mediawiki was a bit overkill as well.

So here is what I did.

I set up 2 copies of TW.

1 for my Eberron Campaign
1 for my DM stuff (which is linked, but password protected)
1  TW that is editable online so my players can put up player pages, journals and bio's.

Thanks for all the help. I am sure I upped all the view counts for the pages provided in this thread.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 1, 2006)

So, where are the links to _your_ TW?


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Sep 1, 2006)

Some important things first:
1.  It's not straight D&D it's a homebrew that diverges enough it has to be considered an OGL system
2.  I've only just started and there isn't much of it up yet
3.  I've gone back to college and on top of other commitments that really eats time so work on taking it from notebooks to finished version has slowed down.
4.  When I am done I intend to release the entire thing FREE as an OGL system and setting.

That said my TW is here http://www.angelfire.com/planet/building-siluria/


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 1, 2006)

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> That said my TW is here http://www.angelfire.com/planet/building-siluria/



 :\ 

Looks like some bad link to a RealMedia ad is causing the page not to load:

src="http://network.realmedia.com/RealMedia/ads/adstream.cap/1858811424?c=lycospop&dv=1&e=1d&s=1">

Plus, Firefox saved me from 3 popups on the site...


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Sep 1, 2006)

Interesting loads fine for me.  Just a guess but it could be Firefox.  I'll admit angelfire is lousy with ads and pop-ups no surprise there, but I bring it up fine with a notification that the ads were blocked.  That said I websurf via Opera and only really use Firefox for building the Wiki.

EDIT:  Yep that link works fine for me with Opera.  It's just a cut and paste from the link I use in my own Browser to check up on the site.  And no I can't seem to connect with Firefox either now that I've tried.  Have to check IE next.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 1, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> :\
> 
> Looks like some bad link to a RealMedia ad is causing the page not to load:
> 
> ...



 That's the nature of angelfire, I think.

I also get the big blank page (except for the banner ads, those came through fine  )

Edit:  IE fails for me as well.  IE 6.0.29


----------



## Merkuri (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm a player in a World's Largest Dungeon campaign, and I set up a wiki for the game.  Not many people but me edit it, but we do have people who reference it from time to time (I hope).  You can see it here.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanatos said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually set up a Wiki for their website/campaign site?
> 
> Was it a success/failure? Just too much trouble?
> 
> ...




Here's mine...

http://walktheroad.wikispaces.com/

...although it isn't for a specific campaign.

It's basically only for me, at this point, although I have tried to get former players and current player to join. I also have a forum that goes along with the wikisite, which is open to anyone.

http://walktheroad.s1.bizhat.com/

I consider the site a success because it's easier to update than a normal website. You don't have to fight with tons of HTML-style code.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Soel (Sep 2, 2006)

I know nothing of coding nor page-building. Could I make use of say, a tiddlywiki without such knowledge? 

If not, any sites that I can bone up on such info?


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 2, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> So, where are the links to _your_ TW?




I hadn't posted them because the domain I am on will be undergoing a name switch. It's a holdover and no-longer appropriate for what we are doing. So the links will break...I'll update when they do though, should be sometime this month.

That said, along with the Wiki, here's some tidbits:

Eberron Campaign Wiki

Linked off that and at the bottom of the menu is:

Player Codexes - This is the online, updatable wiki. Please don't mess up any pages that currently exist, but feel free to make a couple of your own pages if you want to play, just delete them when done. Yes, the database does record ALL pages made and saved, in case someone does get mean, I can restore. This is a version of TW that requires a MySql backend for online editing.

Character Sheets - 3Eprofiler character sheets. 2 are public, one of the players and one of the allies. Just use search and look for all sheets. You don't need to register and log in to just look. I edited one of the templates specifically for this campaign, so its going to have a few changed sections (like with spells and maneuvers).

Forums - I have vbulletin forums, but you have to register to see much. Not much going on there, forums will be re-started when the domain changes.

DM's Wiki - Its password protected and no, y'all can't have it hehe. It's mostly empty right now anyway, but its the one I am now devoting alot of work time on, to flesh out NPC's, allies, villans, campaign goals, Legacy items, etc.

Again, thanks for sharing your sites...I've blatently stolen a few ideas here and there, wiki layout ideas and anything else I could get my hands on, as any good DM does. Anyone may feel free to borrown from mine as well...and I'll answer what questions I can.

Soel - I'm not a programmer by trade, though I am a network admin/router & switch/security person. I have some basic php, mysql and html knowledge from running vbullentin forums for a bazillion years. When I set this up...I spent alot of hours figuring it out, but TW is really very easy to use. 

The most complicated part was setting up the stylesheet (I'd copy Brennen's section by section to figure out what it changed from the original) and figuring out how the plugin's worked so I could mimic things I liked about some of the sites I explored (including some of the stuff on the TW plugin sites). There is a TW tutorial site you can get to and its helpful for learning quite a bit about it.

Just visit the sites here and some of the sites off the main TW site if you get it, between those sets of resources, you are pretty well covered. Be happy to help where I can, but I am not an expert by any means.


----------



## Soel (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanatos said:
			
		

> Soel - I'm not a programmer by trade, though I am a network admin/router & switch/security person. I have some basic php, mysql and html knowledge from running vbullentin forums for a bazillion years. When I set this up...I spent alot of hours figuring it out, but TW is really very easy to use.
> 
> The most complicated part was setting up the stylesheet (I'd copy Brennen's section by section to figure out what it changed from the original) and figuring out how the plugin's worked so I could mimic things I liked about some of the sites I explored (including some of the stuff on the TW plugin sites). There is a TW tutorial site you can get to and its helpful for learning quite a bit about it.
> 
> Just visit the sites here and some of the sites off the main TW site if you get it, between those sets of resources, you are pretty well covered. Be happy to help where I can, but I am not an expert by any means.




Thanx! Gonna have a look at all the links above, and try and figure some stuff out. Now, I just gotta find the time!


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 3, 2006)

Finding the time is always tough...I am between contracts right now, so time is something I have.


----------



## silvermane (Sep 3, 2006)

> http://walktheroad.wikispaces.com/




You may want to remove non-OGC content (especially the feats) before the WotC police comes banging at your door.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2006)

silvermane said:
			
		

> You may want to remove non-OGC content (especially the feats) before the WotC police comes banging at your door.




Um, there aren't any feats on my Wiki. And what is on my Wiki is almost all descriptive text. Plus, it's not meant to be an OGC site, "at all". It's purely fan-based material.


----------



## thatdarncat (Sep 18, 2006)

> We find message boards are the thing to have. We are able to cover a lot of things on our groups message boards. For our past campaign which was a homebrew, we did use a Wiki for campaign world information.




Exactly what we've been doing. The wiki @ www.guildofgeeks.org/wiki/doku.php has campaign, setting and character info (including sheets). The forums @ http://www.guildofgeeks.org/index.php/board,6.0.html are mostly for downtime, scheduling and discussion of stuff like houserules. 

So far it's worked out well - forums and wiki use a common login, and my players are already used to visiting the forums because we use them for other things as well. Several players have been active in editing the wiki, and most have updated at one time or another. My creating a DM Sheet for spots, search, listen etc bonuses for each character probably helped - I made them responsible for updating it, then made sure I used the values that were on the sheet and didn't ask them for scores first. They learned


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2006)

I recently started a wiki with a fellow long distance DM. We are planning on co-DMing an online game. So far it has proved to be a great media for our collaboration. It isn't ready for primetime yet and is a DM's only site for now. Once we get far enough along in development, we'll branch out into a players section.


----------



## reanjr (Sep 19, 2006)

If you are willing to accept that the players may never actually read, much less add to, the wiki, it's fantastic.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 19, 2006)

reanjr said:
			
		

> If you are willing to accept that the players may never actually read, much less add to, the wiki, it's fantastic.



It depends on your players. Most of the people I game with are pretty internet savvy, one of the guys having a message board where we can have discussions about items in the (Tiddly) Wiki, or anything else currently going on in our games. The "cool" factor of having these online resources helps get people interested to a degree, I think.

Plus, I think a Wiki is better than giving the players a hefty Word document (electronically or printed) that they may never read, either. A wiki is presented in smaller chunks, and encourages the players to "explore" the world through the links on the site. (Which is why good hyperlinking in a wiki is essential.)

Also, if one doesn't expect that the players will contribute that much to an online resource like a Wiki, then TiddlyWiki is still a good choice just for presenting the info.

But if players are disinclined to read a DM's background material, it doesn't really matter what format it's in.


----------



## thatdarncat (Sep 19, 2006)

reanjr said:
			
		

> If you are willing to accept that the players may never actually read, much less add to, the wiki, it's fantastic.



See you just need to get them started. All I'm looking for is a minimum of their keeping their characters up to date on the wiki and posting a character description and background. So I make them responsible for updating their own sheets (knowing that I use those sheets when they aren't there/for hidden rolls) and I talk to them about their background and encourage them to write it down and post it. 

Now I have players who are updating portions of the wiki with current events from the last game session before I can


----------



## Garboshnik (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm actually using a Trak page that one of my players set up.  Its more of a campaign journal than a wiki, but maybe some other information will go up later.  My players don't contribute very much, unfortunately.  I attribute it to them all being lazy =/


----------



## Laslo Tremaine (Sep 26, 2006)

I set up PmWiki on my site to use for my new C&C based Age of Worms campaign.

You can find PmWiki here...
http://pmwiki.org/

I like that it is completely script based, so it is relatively easy to set up and maintain.  It also does pretty much everything I need it to. It also has some pretty nice skins, and an active development community.

You can see my wiki here...
http://www.criminy.net/aowwiki/pmwiki.php


----------



## Elodan (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanatos said:
			
		

> I hadn't posted them because the domain I am on will be undergoing a name switch. It's a holdover and no-longer appropriate for what we are doing. So the links will break...I'll update when they do though, should be sometime this month.
> 
> That said, along with the Wiki, here's some tidbits:
> 
> Eberron Campaign Wiki




A lot of great sites.  I'm thinking about setting up a campaign Wiki myself using TiddlyWiki.  On your page, I love the lists on the left, such as on the Races tiddler.  Are they possible to do with TiddlyWiki and if so, were they difficult to set up?

Thanks.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 27, 2006)

PM Wiki looks cool..I may switch my player-based one over to that since you can lock pages and the one I am using doesn't seem to be in development anymore...

Elodan - 

Thank you very much, I spent alot of time figuring out how to get it up there and working.

Tiddlywiki is pretty nice to work with as its all in 1 file. It can be a bit tough to figure out, but since you can look at other peoples works, you can often figure it out for yourself without excessive trouble.

The list on the left is just the master menu and you can set it up however you like. When you click on races and you see the list on the right, thats filled out by pointing the (for instance) Elves page back to the Races page in the "tag" text box and it automatically fills that part out. Then of course, on that page is an "Elven Traits" which is another page that points to "Elves" instead of "Races" -- if you click the View button you can see how each tiddler is set up and kinda back engineer it.

If you need help, just post here or IM me and I'll be happy to help.
The system tiddlers hold all the config...so you could copy someone elses and remove it piece by piece to figure out exactly what affects what. Since its all in one file, its easy to keep track of as well.


----------



## Elodan (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  I've started hacking away at my Wiki (I may password protect it at some point as I do believe I'm using some Product Identity).  The formatting is challenging but TiddyWiki is very easy to pick up.

http://home.comcast.net/~twhogan/TC/AOW.html

Anyone know how to center a table?  Didn't see anything about it in the tutorial.

Thanks.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 28, 2006)

Elodan said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to center a table?  Didn't see anything about it in the tutorial.



You can't do it with the existing TW syntax.

You can, however use regular HTML inline for a tiddler and build an HTML table and center it. It'll even pick up the TW CSS (such as the table header rows).

Here's sample code for a centered table. Just copy and paste into a tiddler to test:

```
<html>
<table style="margin:auto;">
<th colspan=2>This is a test centered table</th>
<tr>
<td>Testing</td><td>Testing</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Testing</td><td>Testing</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Testing</td><td>Testing</td>
</tr>
</table>
</html>
```


----------



## Laslo Tremaine (Sep 29, 2006)

I think tiddlywiki is cool in that it is easy to set up and is just one file.

Unfortunately I find it to be a user interface nightmare.  Stuff is always moving around.  Nothing is ever in one place, and where things are changes each time you use it...   Blech.

This is all in my humble opinion, and I'm not saying that people who like it are having Bad Wrong Fun, but man-o-man, it is not for me...


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 29, 2006)

So far, my two computer illiterate players have said it was really easy for them to figure out and navigate.

Only one of them has problems with the tables opening and such, but he is on dial up that won't connect faster then 26.6k and so its laggy for him or his browser stalls (but everything stalls it). He lives out in the boonies and has no other options.


----------



## XCorvis (Sep 29, 2006)

Laslo Tremaine said:
			
		

> I think tiddlywiki is cool in that it is easy to set up and is just one file.
> 
> Unfortunately I find it to be a user interface nightmare.  Stuff is always moving around.  Nothing is ever in one place, and where things are changes each time you use it...   Blech.
> 
> This is all in my humble opinion, and I'm not saying that people who like it are having Bad Wrong Fun, but man-o-man, it is not for me...




You might like Wiki-on-a-stick. A single-file wiki, but this one has static boxes instead of "non-linear" ones.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 29, 2006)

Laslo Tremaine said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I find it to be a user interface nightmare.  Stuff is always moving around.  Nothing is ever in one place, and where things are changes each time you use it...   Blech.



Well, if a well-tagged, well-linked Tiddlywiki with a good top-level static menu and thorough search function bothers you, its use in *non-linear fiction* will bug you to no end.

To me, web-content is not meant to be static. Even a regular Wiki like the one you're using, or even plain old HTML pages, should have plenty of internal links so I can investigate things about a campaign as they strike my fancy, not as the author has rigidly laid them out. That's what books are for


----------



## Ebonyr (Oct 3, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> I'm also using a "tiddlywiki" - works like a wiki locally for one user, but can't be edited by anyone online. So, it's not as "collabrative" as a full blown wiki, but it's really easy to maintain, since it's all in one file. Organization is a breeze with tags, and creating links between sections is really simple.
> 
> Click the link in my sig to see.




I took Sir Brennen's advice and used the tiddlywiki. I really like the ease of use and the "cool factor. The website is in my .sig


----------



## silvermane (Oct 15, 2006)

If you don't like the complexity of TiddlyWiki, http://sourceforge.net/projects/stickwiki offers a much more simplistic interface, but also less features (no tags). It does have some problems, however, with markup characters, so you should write every instance of *, / or another formatting character that is to be used literally as HTML entities.


----------



## ErisRaven (Nov 4, 2006)

I thoroughly second the recommendation of PMWiki. I haven't broken it yet, I've asked it to do some pretty strange things.  

I also overload it like crazy. If you wanna see our club's gaming wiki, 
http://www.rookhaven.com/xandricorvus/

To view any of the single game-wikis:
http://www.rookhaven.com/nyrelia/pmwiki.php
http://www.rookhaven.com/livingend/pmwiki.php

There's two of the six or so I think we have. I leapt on wikis in a big way, and they seem to help our group tremendously. We have a message board for active play on-line, and then periodically I archive messages and chatlogs to the wiki for safekeeping. I back up at least once a month. Losing it once is enough - had to rebuild three of them from the ground up, and had to recoup two months' worth of worth in the Nyrelia one, but I think the results are still worth it. 

The thing you have to decide is if the wiki is for you, or for your players. 
If it's for *you*, then by all means try one of the wiki-on-a-stick implementations. I prefer TreePad for that myself, but YMMV.

If it's for the PLAYERS to edit, I highly recommend PMWiki.

-Erisraven


----------



## Sir Brennen (Nov 14, 2006)

For anyone interested in another TiddlyWiki example, I've just put one out for my upcoming d20 Modern Call of Cthulhu campaign.  If you compare it to my DnD site, you can see how much one is able to play with the layout of TiddlyWiki.

CoC: *http://home.comcast.net/~joemoon5/CoC/*

DnD: * http://home.comcast.net/~joemoon5/tian/*


----------



## Anand (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a Wiki for all my campaigns (past and present) in:

http://www.anand.com.br/wiki

I used MediaWiki. I like the templates of media wiki, and some of my players were already wikipedia contributors. Unfortunatelly, all the contents are in Portuguese... We're playing Age of Worms and we use English rulebooks, so you find lots of familiar terms even in Portuguese!


----------

